# 2010 Bea proclamation question



## backcountrybowhunter (Jun 2, 2009)

So I am going through my proclamation and have found a vague area. The beginning talks about a limited entry archery tag, but there is not an archery permit choice. What does it take to hunt archery? Can you hunt any weapon depending on how you are hunting (bait, spot and stalk or hounds)?


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

I know that you can only hunt over bait if you have an archery permit and you obtain a baiting permit. I'm also pretty sure that you designate which weapon you want to use when you apply for the permit. The total permit numbers listed are just that, the total of archery and firearm permits available in an area. Keep in mind that these could end up being all archery or all firearm or any combination of the two depending on the preference of the hunters who apply for the area. Also, after drawing a tag, if you want to change your weapon choice you can exchange your permit for the other weapon for a nominal fee (I believe $10).


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You select archery as your preference when you apply online. I think they should divide the tags, but I believe tk is right. They are all in one pot.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

So why would you want an "archery only " permit, when an "any weapon" permit includes archery tackle. Why restrict yourself on the permit. Is there any benifit to the archery tag?
So do I need a permit to bait? Private land/ public land?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bear baiting
Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-33-13
You can only bait a bear if you obtain both a
bear limited-entry archery permit and a certificate of registration.
Only hunters listed on the certificate of registration may hunt over the bait station.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks, I sat down and went through the guidebook and got it all straight.


----------



## backcountrybowhunter (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Now here is another question that I cannot even get anyone at DWR to answer for me. I am interested in the Avintaquin area and found it in the proclamation under wasatch/ currant creek/ avintaquin. When I go the the permit application page on the website and find that hunt unit and hit the "boundary description" link under that hunt the description comes up with the boundaries it only lists the boundary area for the wasatch currant creek and does not come that far South to cover the area around Reservation Ridge. Does anyone know exactly what permit covers that area?


----------

